# Chuva Forte 21/10/2010 Madeira



## jonhfx (25 Out 2010 às 16:44)

Algumas imagens das Chuvas fortes deste 21 de Outubro de 2010 (imagens recebidas por email, direitos reservados aos autores das mesmas):


----------



## Knyght (25 Out 2010 às 16:47)

Imagens bem reais!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Out 2010 às 20:02)

Imgens com as quais nos só vemos e comentamos mas que quem viveu deve ter pensado o pior e relembrar o mes de fevereiro....
Boas imagens!!


----------



## actioman (27 Out 2010 às 23:06)

Grandes e impactantes registos sim senhor!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2010 às 23:24)

Fotoreportagem impressionante, bravo


----------

